# First Post



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Hey all,
I have been a longtime casual reader of the forum and thought it was about time to join. It seemed fitting to make my first post with pictures of my 2 wonderful pups, Brewster and Hanna. My wife has had Brewster (first 3 pictures) since he was just a puppy and we adopted Hanna from the Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida 2 years ago (she even made the 2010 GRRMF calendar cover, which pretty much means she's famous. Can't tell you how addicted we are to Goldens and we have already begun researching breeders even though we don't intend on getting another pup for a few years. It's never too early, right??? Anyway, looking forward to all the future correspondence with other Golden owners!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to you and your beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I absolutely love their color! I like the really vibrant colored goldens. =)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

THose are some gorgeous pictures of your pups. Thank you for rescuing your golden Hanna. I am a foster mom for the golden retriever rescue in Jacksonville. I love all the pictures and really show the personality of your goldens


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you, Brewster and Hannah. They are a couple of gorgeous pups and I can see how you fell in love with the breed.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!
Please share your wisdom, your stories and of course pictures (we love pictures)!
Beautiful pups!
Karen


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs you got there!  Glad you finally decided to post! We look forward to getting to know you and you goofy goldens better!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great looking dogs and fabulous pictures! Glad that you've introduced yourself here  Feel free to jump on in the conversation!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, love your puppies, great pics. Please do share often!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your dogs are gorgeous! So glad you found us!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Very pretty dogs!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome from Janine, Chester and Murphy. Love the pictures of Brewster and Hanna...the last one just makes me smile.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome. Beautiful goldens you have.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

thanks so much for the warm welcome! i will post more pictures soon, i think we have thousands between the 2 dogs. such willing subjects, most of the time anyway.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> THose are some gorgeous pictures of your pups. Thank you for rescuing your golden Hanna. I am a foster mom for the golden retriever rescue in Jacksonville. I love all the pictures and really show the personality of your goldens


adopting hanna was our best decision ever!!! she has been such an amazing addition to our family. 

and thank you for fostering! it definitely takes a special person to put forth such an effort.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad you decided to post. You have two beautiful goldens.

I just saw the pic of SuperHanna and BatBoo - adorable!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome! Your babies are gorgeous! I love their color. And I love the smiling picture.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are gorgeous! I have the calendar!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Hannah and Brewster are gorgeous can't wait ot hear more stories and see more pictures.


----------

